# Grandmom's recipes ...... :(



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I lost my grand mom in 88 and my mom in 2001.

From the time grand mom died until not long before mom died mom was trying to duplicate grand moms recipes for pumpkin pie. She almost got it. If she had lived a few years longer I think she would have.

Mom had her own way of making fried chicken that my wife has been trying to duplicate for almost 15 years now with only moderate success.
I don't think she had a written recipe, just did it the way she was taught.

My grand mom would be near 105 if she would have lived, and mom would have been about 85.

So what I'm asking is if anyone here would have written recipes for pumpkin pie and fried chicken that dates back a century. 

I'm in a mood for some good eating.

Joe (katskittens spouse)


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I have my grandma's recipe for pumpkin pie that makes 3 or 4 pies and uses only cinnamon and no cloves... does the recipe you need contain cloves? I'll dig it up if you want. Uses lots of eggs and " a large spoonful" of flour.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

froebeli said:


> I have my grandma's recipe for pumpkin pie that makes 3 or 4 pies and uses only cinnamon and no cloves... does the recipe you need contain cloves? I'll dig it up if you want. Uses lots of eggs and " a large spoonful" of flour.


I don't remember the cloves, she did use cinnamon though, that I do remember.
( Elaine just made me close my eyes and then she stuck a bottle of cloves under my nose. Ummm, very familiar. But I still can't say she used it in the pies.)

When mom made her pies she always tried to use the raw meat right out of the pumpkin. And it usually made two or three pies. Then I had to wait till next year 

I'd love to have the recipe, it just might be the one I'm dreaming of.

PM me for my email or snail mail and we'll see how it tastes.

Joe


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll see if I can find the recipe tonight. 

About that fried chicken...do you fry it in lard? That would have been the oil of choice back then.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Mom used lard, and sometimes the solid Crisco shortening.

My wife does too.

Joe


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay.... here's what I have

1 quart pumpkin.... fresh cooked or I used canned
6 to 7 eggs
1 heaping big spoon of flour... 1/4 to 1/3 cup flour
1 well rounded tablespoon cinnamon
Scant pint evaporated milk... (one 14 oz can?)
3 cups sugar

makes 3 to 4 pies

pour into uncooked crust
bake 425 degrees for 15 mins then turn to 350 degrees for 40 to 50 mins

I know this isn't very specific but is the recipe I have and we love. 

I hope it helps.

tish


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Tish,

We will give it a try. Elaine says she doesn't remember using more than 4 eggs. That might make a difference.
Mom used lots of eggs too, and really made scrumptious pies when she could get duck eggs. Emmmmm emmmmm goood!

Joe


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's to great eatin' and great grandma's!!!!

Wish I could cook some of the recipe's mine had or better yet have some of those same great meals with aunts, uncles and cousins we had every Sunday. Days gone by......


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Salt and pepper the chicken, dip in egg wash, dredge in seasoned flour (salt and pepper for me) add chicken to a large, hot cast iron skillet with 1/2 inch of oil. Don't let the chicken pieces touch....James


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

jwal10 said:


> Salt and pepper the chicken, dip in egg wash, dredge in seasoned flour (salt and pepper for me) add chicken to a large, hot cast iron skillet with 1/2 inch of oil. Don't let the chicken pieces touch....James


James,

That sounds familiar. Especially the large cast iron skillet and not letting the pieces touch.

Joe


----------



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is a website that has newspaper recipes from years past (1800-1900)

http://theoldentimes.com/recipes.html


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

froebeli said:


> Here's to great eatin' and great grandma's!!!!
> 
> Wish I could cook some of the recipe's mine had or better yet have some of those same great meals with aunts, uncles and cousins we had every Sunday. Days gone by......


Before my grandmom died in 88 we spent Thanksgiving with her at one aunts house, then Christmas at the other aunts house. Of course the eating was wonderful. 
When she did, my mom tried everything she could to carry on the tradition. But the family fractured. 
It's pathetic how one person can be the glue that holds a family together. 

Oh how I miss those holidays.

Joe


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

squirrelwhisper said:


> Here is a website that has newspaper recipes from years past (1800-1900)
> 
> http://theoldentimes.com/recipes.html


Thanks, I'm gonna check that site out right now.

Joe


----------

